# Places to launch at Nags Head



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been asking this on the NC forum, but it should be here instead. I'm headed to Nags Head for vacation and I'll have my yak. Where can I launch into the sound to go for trout, reds, flounder and throw the cast net for shrimp?
Not looking for anyone's special spot, just wondering where there is decent public access to launch.

If you want to share a spot or two please shoot me a PM.
thanks
Tommy


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You should find a place on the causeway to Manteo and there is a sand ramp down on RT 12 south of the Organ inlet bridge don't know exactly how many mi. maybe 2 but probably no more than four. Look for an old bridge to your right and its close to that. Just don't be there after dark the giant mosquitoes will carry you and and the yak away.
Good luck.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

soon as you go over the bridge to Manteo turn left, you will come to a public boat ramp. you can't miss it. thier is also a pier there. many tasty ocean beasts can be caught there


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys. I'm hoping to kill a few fish starting tomorrow late afternon


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck :fishing:
Let us know how you do i hope to go down next month.


----------

